# cdt



## countryboy (Dec 7, 2008)

Please, tell me if you can milk and drink milk from a goat that has been given a shot?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh yes the CD/T is for enterotoxemia and tetanous - goats receive this shot for a vaccination.

I do not know of any withdrawl time for a vaccine. I have never needed to as I give it 4 weeks before kidding


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

It should tell you ...withdrawal time on the bottle...or instructions. :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

There is no withdrawal time for milk, though there is a 21 day withdrawal for meat. Since I give all goaties their yearly vac around this time, even the doe I am milking, I double checked...and I still felt more comfortable giving the dogs the milk for 3 days.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you Liz ...good advice..... :wink:


----------

